# Confusion at CHS (a half-century ago)



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yesterday I transferred the music on Concert Hall Society LP Release E-13, Mendelssohn's concert overture: "Die Schöne Melusine", and his Piano Quartet in c, Op. 1, #1. Fritz Busch conducts the Winterthur SO in the overture, and Artur Balsam is the pianist in the quartet, but the back of the record jacket disagrees with the front of the jacket (and the LP label) about who the string players are. The back states that it's:
Peter Rybar, violin
Ottavio Corti, viola
Heldo Benos, cello

The front and the label claim that it's:
Daniel Guillet, violin
William Schoen, viola
David Soyer, cello

Whoever they are, they play well; but I wonder who I'm listening to.

It's all good music, and the sound is pretty good mono, just a little bit tubby. The quartet was composed when Mendelssohn was 13. Coulda fooled me.


----------

